# FCTF Modern when?



## Lizard (May 7, 2003)

Just wondering if there's been an updated ETA on it...


----------



## Dextra (May 7, 2003)

Lizard said:
			
		

> *Just wondering if there's been an updated ETA on it... *




We're aiming for some time in May, before Origins (end of June) for sure.


----------

